# At what point do you give up



## Jwonni (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a ghost ooth that i am told was laid on 2nd July, i have been reading up and the hatching time is 4-6 weeks according to the caresheet

I do not know how accurate the times are and how late an egg can hatch it would have been 6 weeks Sunday 13 August

How long would you guys give it till you decide that it will not hatch?


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd give it at least another month.


----------

